# Cemetary Fence Problem.



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I have built a fence that is all wood and I am having problems thinking of ways to get it in the ground and to keep it standing. My first idea was to just place stakes on the bottom of the fence and jam it into the ground. The soil is not supporting it the way I figured it would. I dont want to dig up the yard to much and I want to keep it simple. Any of you cats have any suggestions?? 

spanks, scarface

the fence turned out great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I aways go for rebar when I need temporary support in the graveyard. It's cheap and easy to pound in the ground and take out. Put it behind your wooden fence and attach with wire and screws. I use it inside the PVC of my fence.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry but i dont know what rebar is, could you explain it in a little more detail. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Scarface, the metal rebar is the metal rods that you would use to reinforce concrete. You can purchase it at HD or Lowes. The rebar is about 1/2 inch thick rods and can be hammered into the ground to hold up your fencing. We use it to place our PVC fencing over it to secure it in place.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Black Cat explained it well. You can get concrete reinforcing bar (rebar) in several different lengths.

Here's a picture of some as it is typically used.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks again.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

hmmmm, i need some rebar, ive got a wooden fence too


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually, what we use is called all threaded rod. It's a 6' length of steel with threads on it from top to bottom. When it's hammered in the ground, it's hard to get back out, lol. I get damaged pieces from work, I think buying it for Halloween use would be a lot more expensive than rebar.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Got pics of that fence Scarface? I haven't seen one made of wood yet!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

not too big of a deal. I found some gothic posts at home depot for 50 cents a peice and put them together with 2x4's I had laying around the house. Painted it black and there you have it. I am not sure if I am going to get to making some pillars for the gateway but who knows. I figure every great haunt has to have a cemetary fence.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually really like those! They look old and creepy..Good job!


----------

